# My newest camera.



## malkav41 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey there everybody!

I just recently aquired myself another camera, and this one's a quirky little number!

The Minolta 110 Zoom SLR







Now if I could only find some film for it locally.  If that fails there's always the internet I suppose!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember those! You know, those might be some of the rarest of the modern Minoltas....they were always a hard sell. Congrats on picking up something so unusual.
Where did you find it? Yard sale? eBay? Relative?


----------



## bushpig (Aug 9, 2010)

malkav41 said:


> Now if I could only find some film for it locally.  If that fails there's always the internet I suppose!



You can slice 35mm or 120 film down to 16mm and reload 110 cassettes. That's always an option.


----------



## compur (Aug 9, 2010)

Frugal Photographer has 110 film here:
The Frugal Photographer

There's also usually some on eBay.


----------



## malkav41 (Aug 9, 2010)

Derrel- I got it off ebay for $20.69 total. It also came with a Toshiba ES-20 flash, the owner's manuals for the camera and flash, and a nice case!

bushpig- Thanks for the info!

compur- Thanks for the link!


----------

